# Kayaking with Tulliver



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I would love to do this. How do you keep him settled?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

jennretz said:


> I would love to do this. How do you keep him settled?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tulliver was one of those rescues with absolutely no positive socialization in his first year. As is fairly typical of goldens with that sort of start in life, he bonded to one person (me) and is happiest when with me. When I took 11 week old Gilly for a spin in the kayak, Tulliver jumped in the lake and swam alongside us till I turned around. He's a velcro dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He looks very happy to be by your side


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boondox (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks. He's a very good dog who had a very bad start in life. Doing our best to make up for it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You're doing a fantastic job making sure Tulliver has a great life. He's beautiful, what fun for you two.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

You're braver than I am! I briefly considered taking my Fenris in a canoe. This would have become a swimming exercise - for me! Fenris was pretty much a velcro dog too, he had to be by me even though he was socialized normally. 

I'm so happy your rescue is adjusting. He's lucky to have escaped his bad start and found his forever home.


----------



## SEileen (Jan 16, 2017)

Love his color, so handsome!


----------

